
Windows will start supporting Linux GUI apps - joyfulmantis
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/the-windows-subsystem-for-linux-build-2020-summary/#wsl-gui
======
WorldPeas
But when will linux start supporting windows gui apps? It kinda irks me that
Microsoft crows on and on about how they love open source now, yet still
haven't committed anything that makes this relationship more than a 1-way
bridge.

~~~
midnitewarrior
They don't own all the IP used in Windows. Even if they wanted to open source
Windows, they couldn't without a very expensive licensing agreements with all
of the rights holders of technologies they have licensed.

------
phendrenad2
Also in this update: GPU compute support. Hopefully these two come together to
make GPU gaming possible on WSL... That would make porting Windows games to
Linux slightly more frictionless.

